# Water Ingress



## jenspen (Jun 14, 2008)

Hiya. Just had first habitation service on our year old motorhome and water has been getting in through the joins on the roof. Under warranty so we are covered for this but should we be worried about problems in the future. Dont know exactly how its going to be fixed or how long it will take. Has anyone else had this problem? Appreciate your replies. Jen


----------



## jenspen (Jun 14, 2008)

Hiya. Its a Compass Avantgarde 140. Jen


----------



## jenspen (Jun 14, 2008)

Hiya . Just hoping they can sort it quickly so we can go away. Trouble is our dealer is a 300 mile round trip! So hope they will only need one day to do the work. Once we get it sorted may think of selling it anyway. Jen


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 14, 2008)

looks like if you keep it you could be looking at troubles in the future, but it is disgusting that a new van is suffering with a potential serious fault  so early in its life.hope you get it sorted .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 15, 2008)

***** said:


> Water ingress is never an easy problem to sort out as where it first comes into the van, may not be where it ends up.
> Every little part that it has been to needs replacing.
> You can only get away with drying if MARINE grade materials have been used.
> AS mandrake has said it is pretty disgusting and if I were you I would try to get my money back.
> ...



usualy can put it down to british companies wanting the maximum proffit for the minimum work or quality whatever you want to call it the great british disease greed also companies know we will accept any kind of crap and never complain


----------



## jenspen (Jun 15, 2008)

Hiya I am going to write to Explorer today. We are a bit upset about it as we have already had to have several cupboard doors replaced due to them delaminating. What other problems are we going to encounter in the future when the conversion warranty runs out. If anyone else has dealt with this problem before I would very much appreciate their advice. We love the van otherwise but are mad that this has come to light now especially at the time we use it most. Jen


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jun 15, 2008)

You need to be saying it's not fit for purpose under the sale of goods act - please google it and also can you google Carlill V Carbolic smoke ball company (I think 1897) It may be of help.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jun 15, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlill_v._Carbolic_Smoke_Ball_Company
1893 -sorry. So I'd look very carefully at what is said in  the brochures of the motorhome. Don't lose your temper, just be persistant.
If in the brochure it says things like warm, snug, comfortable etc. then you can see where the smokeball co. comes in.
It is doubtful  that you'd get a replacement but you could at least expect full and effective repairs - with a guarantee on the repairs in writing and not just a one year guarantee. Also you need in writing that if further faults develop that they will make them good, plus either some money as compensation or some extas fitted for free plus free servicing for three years. You might not get all you ask for but aim high and meet them in the middle after holding out for some time. Don't agree easily. Remember you have paid a lot of money for this and they have made a lot of profit. Remind the that you post on a lot of forums about motorhomes and the bad publicity really is't worth it etc. etc
Have fun and please let us know how good a deal they make you.


----------



## jenspen (Jun 15, 2008)

Hiya Thanks everyone for your help and advice. I will write to Explorer today and include some of the things suggested. I will let you know when and if we get things sorted. May take a few weeks yet as we are waiting for another item to be replaced (locker door) so we are having the two jobs done at the same time. Thanks again. Jen


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 15, 2008)

think with all the probs you have been having you need to get in touch with trading standards explain to them the probs you are having and had over the year you have had it then let them sort it out i have a compass drifter it is 26 years old and dont seem to have the probs you are having  i hope you get things sorted


----------



## walkers (Jun 16, 2008)

jenspen said:


> Hiya I am going to write to Explorer today. We are a bit upset about it as we have already had to have several cupboard doors replaced due to them delaminating. What other problems are we going to encounter in the future when the conversion warranty runs out. If anyone else has dealt with this problem before I would very much appreciate their advice. We love the van otherwise but are mad that this has come to light now especially at the time we use it most. Jen


have the cupboard doors delaminated due to the damp from the water ingress, it could have been getting in for a long time if so it will probably be next to futile to repair it as the damage could have spread further than can be physically seen. ask for a 'new' replacement van. the delamination should have made them suspicious of moisture damage imho. good luck regards tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 16, 2008)

yea i agree to you never know it may have been leaking since it was built . then stored outside in a compound untill sold .who knows what damage has been caused to the structure, get an independent survey as the supplying dealer has too much to lose then with the survey you have a lever to go with


----------



## starblazer (Jun 16, 2008)

Jenspen, not sure if you are in either of the "2 big clubs"  but they both have free legal helplines, might be worth giving them a bell as to your legal standing

bertie


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jun 17, 2008)

*Water ingress*

I would push for another van,once the water is in the damage is done.They  should reseal all the roof joints,but you really want to see that being done ,because some just run a bead along the outside and not inbetween the panels and joints.Ihope you get it sorted ,all the best.


----------



## wildman (Jun 17, 2008)

Not fit for purpose under the sale of goods act. Dont accept repair, a new van of full refund only, once damp has got inside it will eventually rot!!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck


----------



## jenspen (Jun 17, 2008)

Hiya thanks everyone for all your replies. We have written a long letter to customer service at Explorer outlining our concerns. Dont really want to go the legal route if we can help it. But may have to. Will keep you informed when we find out what is our next step. Jen


----------



## walkers (Jun 17, 2008)

the very best of luck


----------



## tresrikay (Jun 17, 2008)

The problem is probably pooling on the roof, next time it rains get a ladder and look on the roof for a big puddle. Take a photo of it and take it to a solicitor or citizens advice, listing all the problems you have had. In the mean time advise explorer of the course you are taking and tell them the minimum settlement that you would accept from them is a replacement of the vehicle with a brand new one, otherwise you will consider action against them for loss of use, inconvenience. fuel used and time lost returning it for warranty work. plus any other claims that might be advised to me by your advisers. The prats that built it were probably on minimum wage, sat outside drinking tea or talking about football whilst forgetting to lay the sealant between the seams good old British workmanship ay. I wouldn't buy British, mine have been Italian and Belgian and both relatively fault free  Just minor niggles.


----------

